# Competition Time



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok Competition time for you budding photographers.

The prize will be another Seiko 5 from the site.

Same idea as last time a watch (it does not have to be purchased form me) in an unusual surrounding.

You have until the 11th of October.

Please send all entries to me and do not post them on the forum.

Good luck.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Does inside a white bucket count as an unusual surrounding?

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I suppose it does.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Sweet! I just bought a white bucket.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I just bought a white IKEA trash bucket as I had heard that it made an almost magical instant photo studio for photographing watches. It's translucent white and I made a hole along one side of it to shoot through. Ideally I should probably take it outside on a bright overcast day to shoot. Instead since I set it up last night I used two small halogen lamps. The results weren't all I had hoped, but I was able to get some decent shots. This is probably one of the better ones.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its not bad Sargon just needs brightening up a bit.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What does this need (lighting only) to improve it Roy?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Try again


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So whats this competition about.

Just watches or watches in unusual surroundings ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Same idea as last time a watch (it does not have to be purchased form me) in an unusual surrounding.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How about a Citizen driven by a Miyota quartz on Griff's wrist!!!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had a great idea for the next competition. Well I think

Your watch photo with a caption, you know like the pussy cat picture.

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

David , there is a competition already running that ends at the weekend although only two people have sent pictures up to now.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry Roy

I'd enter the competition if I had time but I've too much work on for my Open University course at the moment. I have an exam on the 22nd of this month which I'm desperately trying to find the time to revise for - which is partly why I'm on the forum at this time









For what it's worth the caption contest sounds like quite a good idea to me. Maybe next time?

It's nice to have a sane thread after the last few days!!!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Would love to enter...

Just dont have the time to do what I planned.

Sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do something else then ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy

When at the weekend? I'm trying to catch a delicate shot. Just so i know how much time i have.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll extend it until Monday morning.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent.

Thanks Roy.

- x -


----------

